# Circuitron AR-2 schematic



## Dcr_inc (Dec 14, 2015)

Anybody have a schematic for the Circuitron AR-2 auto reverser?

I have one that reverses but the delay is not working.. I have run all of the set up steps and all sensors work as designed.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Surface mounts are small and hard to fix. That is why I make my own. I guess you visited the digitrax page. All they have is specifications and hook up instructions.

[THe page


----------



## Dcr_inc (Dec 14, 2015)

Is Circuitron owned by digitrax?

I have an AR-2, it's thru hole technology, not SMD.
Yes, I can fix it if I can get the diagram.


----------



## Dcr_inc (Dec 14, 2015)

I got an answer from Circuitron today, Sunday... Great company!!


----------

